# Shrimp species in Canadian fish trade



## WorldWalker (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello , does anyone have a list of species of shrimp that are readily available in the fish trade here in ontario?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

WorldWalker said:


> Hello , does anyone have a list of species of shrimp that are readily available in the fish trade here in ontario?


First off are you talking fresh or saltwater? As for lists... that would be a list supplied by the various suppliers probably.


----------



## WorldWalker (Nov 18, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> First off are you talking fresh or saltwater? As for lists... that would be a list supplied by the various suppliers probably.


Freshwater~

Well do u have a list of some common shrimp that are easy to get here other then cherrys


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Cherries are relatively easy to get your hands on, as are ghost, vampire as well as chrystal red shrimp. The new species comming out of Sulawesi are harder to come by, Harold at Menagerie is trying to bring them in, however they are sensitive. I have also seem sunkist orange and some blues here and there but they are rarer. Chat with Harold at Menagerie and see what he can bring in from his suppliers. Most of the local stores will do special orders if they feel the can sell the stock that is brought in.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shrimpdiaries over at Ottawa carries some nice shrimps. Check with them, they are close so shipping is cheap.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Charles has a few diffent kinds of shrimp.
http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm


----------



## WorldWalker (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, y'all.

I am assuming I can use any type of gravel in a planted freshwater shrimp tank? ..Or is there a certain type of gravel I have to use? (I am doing my research just I can't find this info on sub. anywhere..)


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think any type of substrate should be fine. So long as they can get a grasp of something they should be fine. 

Just don't do a barebottom tank with high flow.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Avoid any substrate (well actually anything that is going to be in the tank) that contains heavy metals in particular Copper.

Many of the hardcore shrimp enthusiasts use ADA soil/sand, its good for planted and keeps the water at a lower pH and softness.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I second ADA aquasoil...just wished there was a source for some around here.

I use black 3m colorquartz sand with my cherry shrimps. They have no problems with it. I believe this stuff is inert.

But as Hitched mentioned, be careful with metal based substrates. Copper is supposed to kill shrimp.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I am a big fan of eco-complete. It looks good and is excellent for the plants.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Home depot construction sand. It's heterogenous with small pebbles, looks natural and super cheap.


----------

